
Want to make $10k per month blogging? 4 things stopping you - peter_d_sherman
https://wordsbyevanporter.com/blogging-gets-harder/
======
peter_d_sherman
>"Part of the reason it's hard to grow an establish blog (or at least, it
"seems" hard), comes down to the numbers.

When your tiny, little seedling of a blog gets 50 pageviews per month, then
the next month gets 250, it feels amazing!

You just grew by a factor of 500%!

But when your site has dozens or maybe hundreds of articles, and gets tens or
hundreds of thousands of pageviews per month (and makes good money), it's
REALLY hard to see that kind of growth.

If you're able to add 200 extra pageviews in a month to that kind of blog,
you'll barely feel it — an increase of maybe a quarter of a percent?

While it's still technically growth, it'll be relatively invisible in your
data and it'll feel like you've completely stalled."

